# Health Insurance Query



## dannymarsh (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

New to the forum and just looking for a bit of advice regarding health care.

I'm coming over to Valencia to stay for a while and am just trying to cover all bases with health being one of them. I'm a fit and healthy 28 year old but I play rugby and will be looking to find a team in Valencia so just in case the worst happens and I need to go to the hospital/GP does anyone have any recommendations as to what cover I should get?

Having done a bit of research an EHIC card may not be the best idea because I'm not sure if/when I'll be returning to the UK. Perhaps just travel insurance? Any hints/tips welcome and well received

Cheers
Danny


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dannymarsh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New to the forum and just looking for a bit of advice regarding health care.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

how long are you planning to stay?

the EHIC is for emergency care while you are on holiday only - if you are going to be living here you need to get a form S1 from the DWP - if you have been paying NI in the UK for long enough that will cover you for health care here for up to 2 years I think


----------



## dannymarsh (Mar 26, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> how long are you planning to stay?
> 
> the EHIC is for emergency care while you are on holiday only - if you are going to be living here you need to get a form S1 from the DWP - if you have been paying NI in the UK for long enough that will cover you for health care here for up to 2 years I think


Thanks for the welcome!

The honest answer is I'm not sure how long I'll be over. My initial thoughts are 6 months to a year, maybe longer, depending on circumstance so looks like an S1 form will be the answer!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Danny,
I don't think you will be entitled to an S1, as it is for Uk pensioners and those coming over to Spain permanently, and usually has to be applied for before you leave the Uk. However i have attached a link about it for you to look at.
Also I've attached the Bupa/Sanitas link, if you have to take out private insurance it shouldn't be too expensive for a fit 28 year old.
There are some areas in Spain where you can contribute to the health service locally, depending on where you are going to be. there are other older threads on this forum about that, if you put into your search health you should be able to find them.

Access to healthcare: S1 (previously E121)

Sanitas Health Plan Complete Bupa International | Bupa International


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dannymarsh said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> The honest answer is I'm not sure how long I'll be over. My initial thoughts are 6 months to a year, maybe longer, depending on circumstance so looks like an S1 form will be the answer!


If you take out the S1 (if you are entitled) you will be stating your intention to move to Spain permanently and will therefore no longer be entitled to National Healh Care in the UK on your return visits.

An EHIC card will, as stated, cover you for emergency treatment only, therefore any normal illnesses would not necessarily be covered. Repatriation (should that be needed for any serious injury) will probably not be covered. You are playing a tough sport)

I would say coverage with Sanitas as mentioned above might be your best option


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Health Insurance*

Check the small print as some do not cover dangerous sports - and some see rugby as a dangerous sport.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

come to think of it no-one has asked the OP if he'll be working

if he is & therefore paying into the system, he'll be covered by state healthcare & won't need to think about private health ins or an S1


----------

